#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Study in melbourne australia - Melbourne university australia

## nitika.arora

Choose the Australian state of Victoria or its capital Melbourne for your international education, and you will be choosing a superior education and lifestyle in one of the worlds most liveable cities or attractive nearby towns.

Victoria has a vibrant vocational education and training sector, nine universities, and many institutes teaching English as a second language.

Students also come to Victoria for doctorate and post doctorate study. They work with renowned scholars in world-class research institutions, and use state-of-the art technology.

More than 160,000 international students from 165 countries were enrolled in Victorian education institutions by the end of November 2011.

As an international student in Melbourne and Victorias regional cities, you will enjoy a cosmopolitan lifestyle, good health services, advice and special support to help you while you study away from home.

Melbourne has a long tradition of academic excellence. Graduates of Melbournes universities have excelled in all fields. They have won Nobel prizes, literary and artistic awards. They have achieved fame and fortune in business and succeeded in all areas of human endeavour.

Melbourne and Victoria are great places to learn and live.





  Similar Threads: Work & Study in Australia - Working while studying in Australia Guidelines Study PhD in Australia - Simple steps to study phd in australia | PhD in Australia Study in govt university in australia - Study in top Univeristies of Australia Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia Study in australia for indians | Study in australia for indian students

----------

